# Cub Cadet GT2554 PTO/Reverse Switch problem



## jmbmichael (Aug 2, 2016)

Out of the blue yesterday after mowing for a while I went to engage the PTO and nothing happened. No clicking or anything. Then I noticed the red light for the Reverse Button stays lit all the time so I'm assuming it's probably something in that switch since they are tied together. I pulled the switches and looked for any loose connections, etc. but that light stays on no matter what. How would I go about finding the culprit?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Replace the switch.


----------



## jmbmichael (Aug 2, 2016)

Is there a way to bypass that switch just to verify that's the issue?


----------

